# Anyone here who actually hates scrambling the cube?



## kudan (Feb 23, 2008)

I myself hate scrambling the cube and ask my family members or friends to do those for me. It's partially because if I were the one to scramble, I can't help but think of which face to start scrambling at or that it isn't scrambled up enough not matter how many turns I use...

Is it just me or do most cubers feel the same way?


----------



## Karthik (Feb 23, 2008)

That is why computer scramblers are made.
There in one on the WCA site.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 23, 2008)

I hate scrambling most puzzles, like Megaminx, 5x5x5, Magic/Master Magic...

I don't particularly mind it on puzzles like 2x2x2 and 3x3x3, though.


----------



## Erik (Feb 23, 2008)

magic?????? that doesn't even have to get scrambled...
I don't mind scrambling any puzzle as long as it's not megaminx


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 23, 2008)

The OP never mentioned that they had to be puzzles that required scrambling. And in any case, scrambled magics are a pain.


----------



## TomZ (Feb 23, 2008)

Erik said:


> magic?????? that doesn't even have to get scrambled...
> I don't mind scrambling any puzzle as long as it's not megaminx



Well, scrambling your magic (accidentally) is surely something most people would hate. At the Benelux open you surely set a nice record for scrambling the minx, yes.

I don't really mind scrambling puzzles at all (including magic, excluding master magic [although I'm starting to like it]), as long as I don't have to use a scrambling algorithm considering I always mess up using one.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 23, 2008)

I wouldn't say I hate it. When doing an average on big cubes, it gets tedious.

When I'm at home, I often will get lazy and just do a hand scramble. Idley twisting it doesn't bug me at all. 

And as Erik said. Scrambling the Megaminx is not too fun.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 23, 2008)

There is a simple way to make scrambling more fun: Time yourself.
You'll get faster (which also means less time spent scrambling), and have some good chunk of fun trying to scramble fast and beat your own times.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 23, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> There is a simple way to make scrambling more fun: Time yourself.
> You'll get faster (which also means less time spent scrambling), and have some good chunk of fun trying to scramble fast and beat your own times.



Lol yeah I've been doing that. I read algorithms really slow, or so I thought. Used to take me a LONG time to scramble, but I'm faster now. When I watch the sub 15 people scramble, I can't help but think "What? How do you scramble so fast?"


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 23, 2008)

I enjoy it actually. I mean, if family or friends are scrambling it, then it will always end up as an easy scramble. If I close my eyes, and scramble 25 moves, then it's as hard as it needs.


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 23, 2008)

Ah i HATE scrambling the cube. I was going to make this thread before but forgot. Glad I'm not alone... 
It's not much about worrying if it's solved or not... it's just that it takes this time before I can solve the cube again that bothers me. If it were up to me I would just be solving... and solving... and solving... and solving... Scrambling ruins it for me


----------



## Rosetti (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't mind scrambling, it gives me an opportunity to work on speed and dexterity.
Although, I hate being given scrambling algorithims, because they always involve regrips (or really good fingertricks.....which I don't have)
Generally, I just don't look at the cube, and scramble for 30 seconds or so then I know it's good to go


----------



## shelley (Feb 24, 2008)

I usually just scramble without following a scramble algorithm when practicing. However I find that my hands naturally want to do certain patterns when I try to be "random," and sometimes I end up giving myself a particular scramble over and over. Unfortunately I can only do this scramble when I'm not thinking about it, so I can't do any fun tricks associated with a prepared scramble (like 3 second solves).


----------



## Eliawz (Feb 24, 2008)

If i scramble my cubes by myself i tend to make easy cross or easy pairs so i usually make my dad scramble them for me.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 28, 2008)

Eliawz said:


> If i scramble my cubes by myself i tend to make easy cross or easy pairs so i usually make my dad scramble them for me.



When I scramble it with no alg, if I notice there might be a painfully easy cross, I'll sometimes do a re-scramble.

I usually do pretty good scrambles, though. I only follow scramble algorithms when I take videos, so that people don't accuse me if making it an easy case.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I hate scrambling the cube so much that I'm thinking about making a 2-solution puzzle. (see twistypuzzles.com)


----------



## jacob15728 (May 25, 2009)

Scrambling your cube is like dragging a sled back up a hill.


----------



## Musje (May 25, 2009)

Cubie Newbie said:


> I hate scrambling the cube so much that I'm thinking about making a 2-solution puzzle. (see twistypuzzles.com)


Wouldn't that be just the same thing over and over again like the magic?


What we need is a electronic cube that autoscrambles!


----------



## Siraj A. (May 25, 2009)

Musje said:


> Cubie Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I hate scrambling the cube so much that I'm thinking about making a 2-solution puzzle. (see twistypuzzles.com)
> ...



Dude, he posted that OVER ONE YEAR AGO.

............


----------



## shoot1510 (May 26, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> Musje said:
> 
> 
> > Cubie Newbie said:
> ...



That is just WOW!!!
I feel like a noob when scrambling a cube and I used up 5% of my energy.
Thanks scramblers for scrambling the cube in competition so we can't used up energy of ours hands.


----------



## Logan (May 26, 2009)

I don't mind on a 3x3, but on bigger cubes its a pain. Unless there is an algorithm then I HATE it.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 26, 2009)

Well, I was a scrambler for the 3x3 finals (didn't get in ) and for the 4x4 and 5x5 prelims and finals... We were joking about making the cubers actually scramble their own danged cubes...


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 26, 2009)

I like trying to scramble as fast as I can. It really makes me concentrate. I don't know why I enjoy it so much. I just do.

Although, after the 150th scramble of the day, scrambling gets really old.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 26, 2009)

what I do when I don't feel like scrambling the cube:
do a sexy move (RUR'U') and ask a friend to try to solve it
perfect scramble


----------



## Novriil (May 26, 2009)

I hate it SO MUCH! But it's better than anyone else who scrambles by alg  I hate when my brother or somebody wants to understand it and like does it for 30 min


----------



## JLarsen (May 26, 2009)

I've gotten to read notation very fast. I've even used it to train one hand skills. It really helps with doing things from different angles to. I can read notation with the cube titled off 90 degrees in any direction. The moment I see B and F turns I make them U and D. R and L stay the same. The moment I see UD again I just rotate back. So yeah, I guess I like scrambling a little.


----------



## Poke (May 26, 2009)

I always make a checkerboard pattern(See avatar)(M2 S2 E2) on my cube before hand scrambling... so no cross pieces are touching centers and no easy F2L pairs... then it takes me 15 seconds.


----------



## Rozir (Jun 7, 2009)

yeh scrambling is annoying, but i think mixing bigger cubes are funner, more different moves u can do to mix it, 3x3 and 2x2 are just the same moves though you can mix them up in like 10 seconds or less

i never tryed timeing myself, i would just put on a timer and turn it randomly for like 20seconds, that would ensure a good mix

yeh when my bro mixes my 3x3 he always gives me an easy cross (like 2/4 all ready down)

i always get a better time when he mixes lol


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 7, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Scrambling your cube is like dragging a sled back up a hill.



That is such an awesome analogy. Too bad I can't use it in Cali. I'll like turn into climbing up the diving board, or walking your bike up hill, or my semi-own analogy, the commercials on TV during the best show ever.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, whenever I scramble my cubes, I have this habit of making the scramble too easy. Then I have to close my eyes and re-scramble it.

It's kind of ironic though because before I could actually solve a Rubik's cube, I thought scrambling a cube for someone else was really fun. Now, it's like a chore.


----------



## brainK (Jun 10, 2009)

to me, it's just boring


----------

